# JA's  Upcoming - The Princes Own



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

After several years on again and off again attendance I am going to start dming again with two very distinct and different games. The first is going to be Borderland Keep this one is going to be called "The Princes Own"

Characters will start out as younger sons of very minor nobility or senior army officers, court officials who have been selected by the prince as his personal agents albeit junior ones at this point.

Build your character as if they were 7th level but you will start out during the inital meeting as a first level charcter..hope this made sense...you should post your 7th level character.

36 point buy...magic items and euqipement to come after the closing of the meeting and your induction into service.

This will be a pathfinder game...core races only at this point and very very stongly encouraged to be human or at least half human.

This will be a game of politics to a certain extent later on..but intially you will be doing various tasks jobs for the prince...

Ideally I am going with 5 or 6 for this one..

Hope to hear from you guys,


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

I might be interested in this game as well, seeing as pretty much every game I'm in has ended.  I'm think maybe a wizardly type of PC.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2012)

Can I join JA. pretty please.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the sound of this one. Count me in. 

Some questions:
Are traits allowed?
HP: full at level 1 the half till 7?
Books allowed (APG, UM, UC)

Probably looking at a Two weapon fighter or ranger, with skill in a two bladed sword. Or a witch. I like witches


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey JA, same question here with regard to point buy...I assume you'll want to reduce 36 to 26, as you did for the other game?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Work in progress...




*Vanessa Harrow*
Neutral Good Human Female Wizard 7

*Description*
Vanessa stands just shy of six feet in height, with a slender, svelte build; she weighs perhaps nine stone (130lb). She is very attractive, with finely chiseled features, a pert nose and full lips, though perhaps her most striking features are her fine silvery hair and eyes of violet hue. She dresses fashionably, the cutting-edge of court attire, and always wears a few items of gold and silver jewelry to accentuate her outfits.




[sblock=Credit]
Credit to Dodo-kun at DeviantArt
[/sblock]

*Personality & Background*
Vanessa is the daughter of Lord Galen Harrow, Lord of Harrowfield. The demense of Harrowfield is a rich agricultural community on the edges of the Duskwood Forest. Not large in population, but wealthy for its abundance of food production. It was here that Vanessa 
spent her early years, until her father, noting her keen mind and magical aptitude, saw that she was fostered with Lady Allyra Mandrake. Under Lady Mandrake's tutelage, Vanessa studied and learned many things, including the ways of magic.

XPs: 
[sblock=Experience Tracker][/sblock]

*Stats*
Str	10	(+0) 	(0 points)
Dex	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Con	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Int	20	(+5)	(13 points, +2 race, +1 level advancement)
Wis	10	(+0)	(0 points)
Cha	13	(+1)	(3 points)

*General*
HP: 		51	(18 [Levels 1-3] + 19 [Levels 4-7] + 14[con])
AC: 		12 [16]	(10 base, +2 dex, [+4 mage armor])
--- Touch AC	12 [16]
--- Flatfooted	10 [14]
Initiative: 	+4	(+2 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		30’	(30’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+3
Melee:			+3	
--- Dagger		+3 (1d4/19-20)
Ranged:		+5
--- Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +5 (1d6+3/x2)
CMB +3
CMD 15

*Saves:*
Fort:	+5	(2 base, + 2 con, +1 trait)
Ref:	+4	(2 base, + 2 dex)
Wil:	+5	(5 base, + 0 wis)

*Skills:*
- (63 total: 14 class, + 35 int, +7 human, +7 favored class) –
Appraise			+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Craft (Alchemy)			+15	(7 rank, +3 cs, +5 int)
Diplomacy			+05	(4 ranks, +1 cha)
Fly				+10	(5 ranks, +3 cs, +2 dex)
Knowledge (Arcana)		+15	(7 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Engineering)		+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Geography)		+10	(2 ranka, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (History)		+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Local)		+12	(4 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Nature)		+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Nobility)		+12	(4 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Planes)		+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Knowledge (Religion)		+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Linguistics			+15	(7 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)
Perception			+02	(2 ranks, +0 wis)
Spellcraft 			+15	(7 ranks, +3 cs, +5 int)

*Languages: (14 languages known: common, + 5 int, +7 linguistics)*
- Common
- Elven
- Draconic
- Goblin
- Giant
- Necril
- Undercommon
- Sylvan
- Orc
- Dwarven
- Celestial
- Abyssal
- Infernal
- Ignan

*Feats:*
- Eschew Materials (human bonus)
- Spell Focus (Conjuration) (1st level)
- Augment Summoning (3rd level)
- TBD (5th level)
- TBD (wizard bonus)
- TBD (7th level)

*Traits*
- Resilient
- Reactionary
- TBD

*Class Features:*
- Cantrips
- Spellcasting
- Arcane Bond (ring)
- Arcane Schooling
--- Chosen School: conjuration
--- Opposition Schools: illusion, necromancy
--- School Power: Summoner's Charm (Su): Whenever you cast a conjuration (summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1). At 20th level, you can change the duration of all summon monster spells to permanent. You can have no more than one summon monster spell made permanent in this way at one time. If you designate another summon monster spell as permanent, the 
previous spell immediately ends.
--- School Power: Acid Dart (Sp): As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.
- Scribe Scrolls

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability Score
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Feat
- Skilled
- Favored Class: Wizard

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Bonded Object (ring): Crafted of gold and silver, set with green-grey quartz (bonded item free at 1st level)

[sblock=Wealth Tracker][/sblock]
Encumberance: LIGHT

*Spellbook:*
- Level 0: (ALL)
- Level 1: 
- Level 2: 
- Level 3:
- Level 4:

*Spells Prepared:*
- Level 0, DC15 [4 + (s)]: 
- Level 1, DC16 [6 + (s)]: 
- Level 2, DC17 [4 + (s)]: 
- Level 3, DC18 [3 + (s)]:
- Level 4, DC19 [2 + (s)]:


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Character Concept*

Yevas Rees' family has been in the King's service for has long as anyone can remember. Yevas' father, Nials, taking over as the King's spy master from his own father. 

Yevas has been training almost from birth. After a number of successful missions for his father, he has been called into the service of the prince.

Yevas is short and wirey, with short brown hair and brown eyes. In the palace he was stander courier clothing, while on a mission he wears a dark cloak over dark armour.

Class is Rogue or Rouge Archetype.









*OOC:*


I am assuming that we are in a kingdom and the Prince is the King's heir. If this is wrong, I'll change things accordingly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd like to get in on this one. Will starting thinking about a concept and try to get an idea up before the weekend is out.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I'd like to get in on this one. Will starting thinking about a concept and try to get an idea up before the weekend is out.




Sweet. Love having Scotley in games.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Sweet. Love having Scotley in games.




Likewise Rhun, we'll have great fun. I'm thinking of playing a Battle Herald Prestige class, which means some bard, cavalier and fighter first. So, good melee, decent mounted combat, some buffing and minor magic.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Likewise Rhun, we'll have great fun. I'm thinking of playing a Battle Herald Prestige class, which means some bard, cavalier and fighter first. So, good melee, decent mounted combat, some buffing and minor magic.




Since I know you are the Pathfinder expert Scotley, do you have some feat recommendations for my Wizard?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Since I know you are the Pathfinder expert Scotley, do you have some feat recommendations for my Wizard?




Expert? Hardly, but I'm a sucker for flattery, so I'll do my best. 

Since you are going with a conjurer I think augment summoning is a must--all your summoned creatures get more hp (+4 con) and better combat ability (+4 str) what's not to like? You have to take spell focus as a prereq for this one. That makes all you conjurations a bit harder to save against which also isn't a bad thing.  

Augment familiar starts to get interesting at 7th level too. For Neutral Good you can go Faerie or Psuedo dragons, Slivanshees, or something called a Cassisian Angel. You can also pick from the neutral, chaotic good or lawful good list too which adds mephits, elementals stirges, Brownies, Harbinger (Archon), Lyrakie (Azata) (whatever that is). Anyway, any of those should add some interesting options to your character. 

I like extend spell for the bonus metamagic feat. I also like the look of bouncing spell when you get to 10th or if you don't care for extend spell. Most of the metamagic feats seem over priced too me. 

(gotta run, but I'll have a few more suggestions later)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2012)

Other feats to consider:

Defensive Combat Training might be good for you. Your CMD in Pathfinder is basically your Armor Class vs. various maneuvers like Bull Rush and Disarm. It is based on BAB (which is poor for Wizards) Str (0) Dex (2) and size (0). So Defensive Combat Training makes level rather than BAB so it doubles that part of the equation. If you think JA will pick on the wizard it might be a good choice. 

Toughness is pretty cool in Pathfinder since it adds essentially a hp per level. 

If you expect to use your crossbow much or use spells with an attack roll any of the archery feats starting with point blank shot are a good bet. 

If you want to trick out your familiar even more consider Evolved Familiar which allows you to add one of several nifty abilities to your familiar. Most of them allow some combat prowess. I've not used this, but it looks interesting. 

The name escapes me, but there is also a feat that gives you two more cantrips memorized per day. Since you can cast as many as you want that has potential.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2012)

Extra Cantrip is the feat I wasn't sure of the name on. 

You might also consider Spell Specialization if you do take spell focus. That lets you cast one spell in your focused school as if you were two levels higher. For some spells with level dependent benefits that could be significant.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2012)

This sounds like a nice change from the typical games (not that I do not like typical games ).

So, let me voice my interest as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanee said:


> This sounds like a nice change from the typical games (not that I do not like typical games ).
> 
> So, let me voice my interest as well.




But Ha! Ha! I beat you to playing the female arcane caster!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanee said:


> This sounds like a nice change from the typical games (not that I do not like typical games ).
> 
> So, let me voice my interest as well.
> 
> ...




More familiar players join the fun! Hi!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys,
Embarrassed to say i created then forgot to subscripe to the thread 

Yes Rhun I do stand corrected it is a 26 point buy.

And welcome everyone.

The inspiration for this came from watching the showtime series "The Tudors" as well a interesting obscure series of books i read recently 

I think you will enjoy it greatly but fair game  this is very tudorish in attitude..if  your commanded to sleep with the prince etc  you may be put in a interesting moral dilemia eithe male or female


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Hey guys,
> Embarrassed to say i created then forgot to subscripe to the thread
> 
> Yes Rhun I do stand corrected it is a 26 point buy.
> ...





I've got The Tudors on DVD. Great series.


----------



## Axel (Jan 24, 2012)

If there are still player slots open (too lazy to count), I'll gladly put my hat in the ring as a straight Cleric.  What's the plan re: deities, churches etc?

Generalised character synopsis:
Declan is the younger twin of a minor noble house (father won patent of nobility for military service or somesuch).  Older twin (brother) is strong, healthy, father's favourite, a boor and remarkably stupid.  Declanhas been sickly since a youth, but is ferociously intelligent.  Also easy enough to get along with, since happy to listen.  Chip on his shoulder about always being in his brother's shadow, both physically and personality-wise.  Declan joined the priesthood as all loyal second sons should, and found his niche as an Adept of Law.

Alignment:  Lawful Neutral

Likely stats:
Str: 8
Dex: 10
Con: 8
Int: 16
Wis: 18 (incl. +2 racial bonus)
Cha: 16

Domains:
Law (definite!), Magic or Knowledge (possible second domains).

My intent on how Declan will play:
-  Will avoid combat (ranged and melee), prefering to use magic, skills and cunning to overcome problems.  Think of him as consultative rather than combative.
-  Not intending to be the somewhat stereotypical magic-using Fighter style of Cleric (i.e. will be almost unarmoured, poor Str and Con means no fighting desire).
-  Partly an experiment on my part to see how close I can take a Cleric to the arcane-caster style of play rather than the more common alternatives.  Expect to see metamagic feats and item creation feats.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2012)

Rhun said:


> But Ha! Ha! I beat you to playing the female arcane caster!




I was actually more thinking about a Rogue in that setting. 

Though, some arcane magic is rarely wrong... so maybe Arcane Trickster? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2012)

Axle...sounds like a good role  play character...could be  very interesting...


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what I've got so far.

[sblock="Yevas Rees"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue(7)
Level: 7
Experience: 35000
Hero Points:
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages:  Common, Goblin
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
DEX 20 (+5) [base 17] {13 pts} +1 [Level 4 Increase]
CON 13 (+1) [base 13] {3 pts}
INT 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 13 (+1) [base 13] {3 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 28 = [(7d8)+14]
AC: 16 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 5 [DEX] +1 [Featodge]
Touch: 16 = 10 + 5 [DEX] +1 [Featodge]
Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] +6 [Uncanny Dodge]
INIT: +9 = +5 [DEX] +4 [misc]
BAB: +5 = +5[Rogue]
CMB: +5 = +0 [STR] +5 [BAB]
CMD: 23 = 10 +0 [STR] +5 [DEX] +7 [HFeatefensive Combat Training = HD] +1 [Featodge]
Fort: +3 = +2 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +10 = +5 [base] + 5 [DEX]
Will: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Crossbow, Hand +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2, 30 ft. [Range]
Dagger +10 = +5 [BAB] +0 [STR] +5 [Feat:Weapon Finesse = DEX] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Rapier (One-Handed) +11 = +5 [BAB] +0 [STR] +5 [Feat:Weapon Finesse = DEX]  +1 [Feat:Weapon Focus] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2
Rapier (TWFrimary Hand) +9 = +11 -4 [Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties] +2 [Feat:TWF] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2
Rapier (TWF:Off Hand) +9 = +11 -8 [Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties] -6 [Feat:TWF] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak Attack (+4d5)
Rogue Talent:
- 2nd Level: Finesse Rogue
- 4th level: Combat Trick [Weapon Focus (Rapier)]
- 6th level: Trap Spotter
Evasion
Trapfinding
Trap Sense
Uncanny Dodge[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]Fencer
History of Heresy
Skeptic
Suspicious
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
Human Bonus: Dodge
1st Level: Two-Weapon Fighting
3rd Level: Combat Reflexes
5th Level: Improved Initiative
7th Level: Defensive Combat Training[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 70 = [0 (class) + +1 (INT)] x 7 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 7
ACP: -0
Skills:
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+15 =  Acrobatics             +05    +07   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+01 =  Appraise               +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+11 =  Bluff                  +01    +07   +3  +00       CHA
+00 =  Climb                  +00    +00   +0  +00   +0  STR
+01 =  Craft (Untrained)      +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+11 =  Diplomacy              +01    +07   +3  +00       CHA
+18 =  Disable Device^        +05    +07   +3  +03   +0  DEX
+05 =  Disguise               +01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+14 =  Escape Artist          +05    +06   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+05 =  Fly                    +05    +00   +0  +00   +0  DEX
+02 =  Heal                   +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+01 =  Intimidate             +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+11 =  Knowledge (Local)^     +01    +07   +3  +00       INT
+12 =  Perception             +02    +07   +3  +00       WIS
+15 =  Perception (Trapfind^  +02    +07   +3  +03       WIS
+01 =  Perform (Untrained)    +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+05 =  Ride                   +05    +00   +0  +00   +0  DEX
+12 =  Sense Motive           +02    +07   +3  +00       WIS
+15 =  Stealth                +05    +07   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+02 =  Survival               +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+00 =  Swim                   +00    +00   +0  +00   +0  STR
+11 =  Use Magic Device^      +01    +07   +3  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 33lbs
Medium: 34 to 66lbs
Heavy: 67 to 100lbs
Maximum weight possible: 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 110 lbs.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Fair
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Yevas Rees' family has been in the King's service for has long as anyone can remember. Yevas' father, Nials, took over as the King's spy master from his own father.

Yevas has been training almost from birth. After a number of successful missions for his father, he has been called into the service of the prince.

Yevas is short and wirey, with short brown hair and brown eyes. In the palace he was stander courier clothing, while on a mission he wears a dark cloak over dark armour. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2012)

How will we use Traits (I think two is pretty standard)? Or Hero Points (yes/no)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I saw something about two traits for this game, though I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, and how are Hit Points done? 1st HD full, all other with HD/2+1 (i.e. 4 for a d6, 5 for a d8, etc)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Oh, and how are Hit Points done? 1st HD full, all other with HD/2+1 (i.e. 4 for a d6, 5 for a d8, etc)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I think I figured with average, but knowing JA he is going to say MAX HP for first two levels, roll each level after.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

Now Rhun you know the dm to well lol   hitpoints will be max for the first three levels then roll thereafter  just to show rhun i am not predictable 

In a good mood so I am saying lets go with three traints  and no hero points at this time


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

Gallery of Heros

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/317279-jas-princes-own-gallery-heros.html


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Now Rhun you know the dm to well lol   hitpoints will be max for the first three levels then roll thereafter  just to show rhun i am not predictable




Only when it comes to character creation my friend. What direction your games go, only you can guess.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Hit Points.

Above average, I'll take it!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hit Points*

Curses below average and well below HD/2+1


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

Hit Points

Ouch, 3,4,3,1 well below the expected average of 22. Maybe I'll think about swapping something out for toughness.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Hit Points
> 
> Ouch, we'll below the expected average of 22. Maybe I'll think about swapping something out for toughness.




Three levels of max hit points certainly help, though. And Pathfinder, so the bonus hit points from Favored Class can be of use, too.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Three levels of max hit points certainly help, though. And Pathfinder, so the bonus hit points from Favored Class can be of use, too.




True and I took a good Con score, but my build is a bit of a monster with 4 classes, so only 4 levels in favored class and I needed skills too. Guess I better rethink there as well. Maybe adamantine armor for some DR would help?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotley said:


> True and I took a good Con score, but my build is a bit of a monster with 4 classes, so only 4 levels in favored class and I needed skills too. Guess I better rethink there as well. Maybe adamantine armor for some DR would help?




Now, this is me with my 3.x thinking as opposed to Pathfinder thinking...but I've generally found that it is better to increase AC and avoid hits than try to add DR and absorb hits. Just my thought, though.

What are you playing?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Now, this is me with my 3.x thinking as opposed to Pathfinder thinking...but I've generally found that it is better to increase AC and avoid hits than try to add DR and absorb hits. Just my thought, though.
> 
> What are you playing?




Good logic, but it upends what I had in mind a bit. Essentially, he is the Pathfinder equivalent of the Marshall. Character is a Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald. I know sounds crazy, but he should be a huge damage dealer +10/+5 at 2d6+15 before we buy any magic. Plus, he has all the 1st level bard party boosting stuff, the extra battle herald boosts as well as the cavalier's boosts, and a warhorse animal companion. He's a halfway decent archer in a pinch and can joust a bit.

The problem is he's a bard I was going to rely on light armor so I can still cast my few spells. I planned to use a big (really big) shield when mounted as there is no armor check penalty for Cavaliers to ride checks. I don't expect to do much mounted spell casting. I took feats to give me a free intimidate check when using power attack (which I'll do almost all the time). I have a huge intimidate (+16) so I hope to have my foes be shaken a good bit of the time which means a penalty to attack rolls. You don't need a high AC and hit points if your enemies are too scared to hit you anyway right? I also took shatter defenses so anybody who is shaken by my intimidate and then hit by me becomes flat footed to me the next round so no dex or dodge bonuses to AC for them. I thought that would nicely make up for the -2 I take for power attack. Them being shaken will also help your character as they will be at a -2 on saves vs. your spells. Now however, I'm wondering if I should give up Shattered Defenses for Toughness. Guess he'll have a bit of a glass jaw. I have to hope that Axel's cleric has some slots left over for healing.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

*Henry Northantis*

Henry Northantis 

Game Info 

Race: Human
Class: Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald
Level: 1/4/1/1
Alignment: 
Languages: Common, Celestial and Draconic
Deity: Iomedae goddess of righteous valor, justice, and honor.

Abilities 

STR: 20 (+4) 13 points +2 race +1 4th level
DEX: 12 (+1) 2 points
CON: 14 (+2) 5 points
INT: 12 (+1) 2 points
WIS: 12 (+1) 2 points
CHA: 13 (+1) 3 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 47 = [1d8=8] + [2d10=20]+[4d10=11]+14 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 2 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6 = +0 (Bard)+4 (Fighter)+1 (Cavalier) +1 (Battle Hearld)
CMB: +11 = +5 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 22 = 10 + 5 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +8 = +6 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +4 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +7 = +5 (base) + 1 (WIS) +1 (TRAIT)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
Greatsword(melee): +12/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+9=7(Str)+2 (specialization), CRIT 19-20x2 (+10/+5 attack/+15 damage power attack) (S 2-handed)
Lance(Melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d8+7=+7(STR), CRIT 20x3 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (P 2-handed reach 10’)
Longbow(ranged 110’): +7/+2=+6/+1(BAB) +1 (DEX)/DMG=1d8+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x3 (P)
Heavy Flail(melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d10+7=+7(STR), CRIT 19-20x2 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (B 2-handed disarm, trip)
Whip, Scorpian(melee):+11/+7=+6/+1 (BAB)+5 (STR)/DMG=1d4+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x2 (S light, disarm, performance, trip, reach 15’)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

•	+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bard Class Features] 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.
Spells: A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier. A Bard can use Cantrips which do not use up a slot. 
Bardic Knowledge (Ex): A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.

Bardic Performance: A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.

Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action.


Countersong (Su): At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.

Distraction (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.

Fascinate (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.

Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.

Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.

Inspire Courage (Su): A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. Inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fighter Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).

Feats: Bonus combat feats at 1st level and each even level. 

Bravery (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.

Armor Training (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.

In addition, a fighter can also move at his normal speed while wearing medium armor. At 7th level, a fighter can move at his normal speed while wearing heavy armor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cavalier Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Cavaliers are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, light, and medium) and with shields (except tower shields).

Challenge (Ex): Once per day, a cavalier can challenge a foe to combat. As a swift action, the cavalier chooses one target within sight to challenge. The cavalier’s melee attacks deal extra damage whenever the attacks are made against the target of his challenge. This extra damage is equal to the cavalier’s level. The cavalier can use this ability once per day at 1st level, plus one additional time per day for every three levels beyond 1st, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

Challenging a foe requires much of the cavalier’s concentration. The cavalier takes a –2 penalty to his Armor Class, except against attacks made by the target of his challenge.

The challenge remains in effect until the target is dead or unconscious or until the combat ends. Each cavalier’s challenge also includes another effect which is listed in the section describing the cavalier’s order.

Mount (Ex): A cavalier gains the service of a loyal and trusty steed to carry him into battle. This mount functions as a druid’s animal companion, using the cavalier’s level as his effective druid level. The creature must be one that he is capable of riding and is suitable as a mount. A Medium cavalier can select a camel or a horse. A Small cavalier can select a pony or wolf, but can also select a boar or a dog if he is at least 4th level. The GM might approve other animals as suitable mounts.

A cavalier does not take an armor check penalty on Ride checks while riding his mount. The mount is always considered combat trained and begins play with Light Armor Proficiency as a bonus feat. A cavalier’s mount does not gain the share spells special ability.

A cavalier’s bond with his mount is strong, with the pair learning to anticipate each other’s moods and moves. Should a cavalier’s mount die, the cavalier may find another mount to serve him after 1 week of mourning. This new mount does not gain the link, evasion, devotion, or improved evasion special abilities until the next time the cavalier gains a level.

Order (Ex): At 1st level, a cavalier must pledge himself to a specific order--Order of the Dragon 

Cavaliers belonging to the order of the dragon dedicate themselves to a group of like-minded individuals, be it a mercenary company or a small band of adventurers. These cavaliers believe in loyalty and friendship, and are willing to lay down their lives to protect their allies.

-Edicts: The cavalier must remain loyal to his allies and must always work to further the aims of the group. He must protect his allies from harm and defend their honor when called into doubt.

-Challenge: Whenever an order of the dragon cavalier issues a challenge, his allies receive a +1 circumstance bonus on melee attack rolls against the target of his challenge whenever he is threatening the target. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels the cavalier possesses.

-Skills: An order of the dragon cavalier adds Perception (Wis) and Survival (Wis) to his list of class skills. In addition, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses Survival to provide food and water for his allies or to protect his allies from harsh weather, he receives a bonus on the check equal to 1/2 his cavalier level (minimum +1).

-Order Abilities: A cavalier that belongs to the order of the dragon gains the following abilities as he increases in level.

-Aid Allies (Ex): At 2nd level, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses the aid another action to assist one of his allies, the ally receives a +3 bonus to his armor class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. At 8th level, and every six levels thereafter, this bonus increases by an additional +1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Herald Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A battle herald gains no proficiency with any weapon or armor.

Inspiring Command (Ex): A battle herald uses her keen tactical acumen and decisive judgment to lead others to victory, as well as her mastery of command to assist herself and her allies in battle. 

All battle heralds may use inspiring command to inspire courage (as the bardic performance ability); bard and battle herald levels stack to determine the bonuses provided by inspire courage. 

At 1st level, and every two levels thereafter, the battle herald chooses one command to learn. Unless otherwise noted, these abilities provide a competence bonus equal to the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus to her and to all allies within 60 feet able to see or hear her. Commands marked with an asterisk have the same range as above but only affect a certain number of allies (which can include the battle herald). 

Issuing an inspiring command is a move action. At 5th level, this becomes a swift action, and at 10th level, it becomes an immediate action. Maintaining an inspiring command is a free action that cannot be disrupted, but its effects end immediately if the battle herald is killed or otherwise prevented from taking actions (such as being dazed, helpless, or stunned). The battle herald cannot have more than one command in effect at a time. She may use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Charisma modifier, plus 2 additional rounds per level after 1st. She may use rounds of bardic performance to issue inspiring commands, but not vice versa. Inspiring commands are language-dependent, mind-affecting effects. The battle herald cannot maintain an inspiring command and a bardic performance at the same time (this does not preclude abilities such as persistent command or the Lingering Performance feat, which continue an inspiring command or bardic performance after the battle herald stops maintaining it).

Inspired Tactics: Allies apply the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus on critical hit confirmation rolls, on combat maneuver checks, and as a dodge bonus to AC against any attacks of opportunity provoked by combat maneuvers.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits] 

Human Bonus-Intimidating Prowess--Add Str to Intimidate in addition to Cha
1st lvl-Extra Performance—6 extra rounds of performance per day.
1st Fighter Bonus-Power Attack--Trade melee attack bonus for damage +2 for +4 or +6
2nd Fighter Bonus-Weapon Focus (Great Sword)-- +1 bonus on attack rolls with one weapon
3rd lvl-Dazzling Display--Intimidate all foes within 30 feet
4th Fighter Bonus-Weapon Specialization (Great Sword)-- +2 bonus on damage rolls with one weapon
5th –Cornugon Smash--Make free intimidate checks when you power attack.
7th -Shatter Defenses--Hindered foes are flat-footed

Traits:
a) Magical Knack--+2 caster level as Bard
b) Indomitable Faith--+1 trait bonus on Will Saves 
c) Extremely Fashionable--+1 trait bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate when wearing clothes/jewelry worth at least 150 gp and not covered in mud or gore.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 

Skill Ranks: 40 = [6 (Bard) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL)]+[2(Fighter)+1(INT)x 4(LvL)]+[4(Cavalier or Battle Herald)+1(INT) x 2 (LVL)] + 7 (Human Bonus) + 2 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+05 =  Acrobatics          +01    +01   +5  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Bluff               +01    +01   +3  +01*       CHA
+05 =  Climb               +05    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+09 =  Diplomacy           +01    +05   +3  +01*       CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Handle Animal^      +01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+05 =  Heal                +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+16 =  Intimidate          +06    +06   +3  +01*       CHA
+06 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+06 =  Know: Dungeoneer  ^ +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:History^       +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+05 =  Linguistics^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+09 =  Perception          +01    +05   +3  +00        WIS
+09 =  Perform:Orate       +01    +05   +3  +00        CHA
+06 =  Professn^:Soldier   +01    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +01    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Sense Motive        +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +05    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+05 =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 

Spells Known
0 Level (unlimited per day DC11): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Spark 
1st Level (3 per day DC12): Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 

Code:
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Chain shirt			100gp		

Total weight carried:
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Companion]

(Heavy) Horse
 N Large animal
 Init +4; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8 
DEFENSE
AC 15, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+4 Dex, –1 size, +2 natural)
 hp 19 (2d8+10)
 Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3 

OFFENSE
Speed 50 ft.
 Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +0 (1d6+2)
 Space 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft. 

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 18, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 17, Cha 11
 Base Atk +1; CMB +7; CMD 21 (25 vs. trip)
 Feats Endurance, RunB, Light Armor Proficiency (Cavalier Bonus)
 Skills Perception +8
 SQ docile 
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Docile (Ex)
Unless specifically trained for combat (see the Handle Animal skill, a horse's hooves are treated as secondary attacks.
No armor check penalties to Ride skill while riding this mount.
Combat Training (DC 20) An animal trained to bear a rider into combat knows the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel. 
Stay (bonus trick)
Link (Ex)

A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

Share Spells (Ex)

The druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid may cast spells on her animal companion even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal). 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 6’5”
Weight: 185#
Hair Color: Black	
Eye Color: Blue	
Skin Color: Fair	
Appearance: A bit gangly and awkward having just grown into his full height. 
Demeanor: Shy and bookish
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Henry Northantis is the only son of Sir James Northantis and Mary (Hargraves) Northantis. Sir James is an able and trusted commander of His Majesties Horse Guards. Of only the most minor noble birth Sir James has none the less rose in rank on his strong ability and faithful loyalty to the crown. Unfortunately, Mary died when Henry was still relatively young. His youth was spent in rough military camps in summer and a military boarding school the rest of the year. Growing up around rough soldiers and camp followers was making little Henry too much a crude commoner and his father begin sending him to an academy to learn history, debate, oratory, diplomacy and even a little magic. Being somewhat awkward and of low birth relative to his peers at the school, young Henry gravitated to the Bards there. He was fascinated by the great heroes of the past and the stories of battle and romance. His studies of the martial arts have been somewhat of a disappointment. His fencing master finally gave up on teaching Henry the fine arts of foil and epee. The lad was just too heavy handed and seemed to have two left feet. In exasperation the master gave him a massive blunted Greatsword and sent him out to hack at trees. However, Henry found this much larger heavier weapon balanced his large frame and he finds it quite comfortable in his hands, though he has yet to learn to use it properly. In drama he has found a niche as well. His deep booming voice carries well to an audience on the stage and he has been playing heroic leaders and learning to recite their speeches with considerable style. His normal shy demeanor seems to fade when he is playing a role or debating a hotly contested point against his betters. His father has recently given him a fine gift for his 17th birthday--a huge stallion that Sir James won as the spoils of battle. It had belonged to enemy barbarian leader. The beast is as crude and undisciplined as the primitives from which it was one, but Sir James could see the potential in the animal and knew if his son could master it that such a massive brutish beast would be a terror on the lists or battlefield. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality/Appearance]
Henry is a bookish lad and while schooled in courtly manner and speech he tends to fall back on the course language and manner of the war camps when riled to anger. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. His mother’s people were large northmen and his has her blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with his father’s dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome if he could overcome his current awkwardness and stoop shoulder pose. Working with the Bards on stage he has developed an eye for fashion and a sense that clothes are in many ways just costumes. He has a knack for sensing how ones’s style enhances the role one is playing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Impressive




Thanks, I'm still trying to work out a few details, but he's coming together. 

Hey JA you've got mail. Couple of questions for you.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Thanks, I'm still trying to work out a few details, but he's coming together.




Should be cool to see the finished PC!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2012)

What are you doing for Gods in this game JA? Not that my character plans to be especially religious. Just trying to fill in all the blanks.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotley said:


> What are you doing for Gods in this game JA? Not that my character plans to be especially religious. Just trying to fill in all the blanks.




You can worship my wizard.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhun said:


> You can worship my wizard.




'worship my wizard' huh? That sounds a little too much like 'flogging the bishop' or maybe 'worshiping at the gates' since we are talking a female wizard here.  

I think I'll just stick with the approved pantheon when it becomes known.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Fine, fine!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2012)

You may go with any pathfinder deiety


----------



## Axel (Jan 31, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> You may go with any pathfinder deiety




Done and done!  One Cleric of Abadar, now posted (but still wip).  

I ended up choosing Nobility as Declan's second domain.  The character seemed to cry out for intellectual and cultural snobbery in his personality.  Ergo, nobility worked well.   

Note:  At 8th level he will get Leadership as a bonus feat.  Any thoughts on how this could play out?  When I get around to properly writing his background I'm planning on including a younger brother - could be written in as the companion.  Followers...dunno yet.  Information gathering "clients"?

Lastly, are we starting at 7th level?  I remember reading something on page 1 (or thereabouts?) that PCs were to be created at 7th level but start at 1st level??  Can't remember now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2012)

Axel
Sure feel free to add the younger brother let me  research leadership a bit...

For All.

Anticipated kickoff is next monday let me know if you need more time...

Everyone is to start off at 1st level.....during the  first posting you will be taking oaths to the prince and it is the power of the oaths etc that jumps you to 7th level, hint you may want to think about what this means,,access to such magic etc,..and part of the fun of the game at first is going to be watching 17 year olds deal with such an increase in their personal power and social standing when they become "The Princes Own"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Everyone is to start off at 1st level.....during the  first posting you will be taking oaths to the prince and it is the power of the oaths etc that jumps you to 7th level, hint you may want to think about what this means,,access to such magic etc,..and part of the fun of the game at first is going to be watching 17 year olds deal with such an increase in their personal power and social standing when they become "The Princes Own"





How are we going to handle determining spells for say...my wizard?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> For All.
> 
> Anticipated kickoff is next monday let me know if you need more time...
> 
> Everyone is to start off at 1st level.....during the  first posting you will be taking oaths to the prince and it is the power of the oaths etc that jumps you to 7th level, hint you may want to think about what this means,,access to such magic etc,..and part of the fun of the game at first is going to be watching 17 year olds deal with such an increase in their personal power and social standing when they become "The Princes Own"




Okay, that sounds cool, but it will require a bit of a rethink on the background I had in mind. A sudden jump in power as opposed to a slow progress over time. I shall set to work on it. Monday should work just fine for me, but I understand if others need more time.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Okay, that sounds cool, but it will require a bit of a rethink on the background I had in mind. A sudden jump in power as opposed to a slow progress over time. I shall set to work on it. Monday should work just fine for me, but I understand if others need more time.




Monday works for me as well. My character is mostly done...just need spells and feats. And I'm assuming the Prince is going to provide equipment, but that could be a poor assumption.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 31, 2012)

Monday works for me. just need to select Traits. Also, a minor tweak to background to cope with a power jump rather than slow growth.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 1, 2012)

You will have your selection of spells Rhun..i would suggest you roleplay it as being a young wizard with a wishlist of spells   to add to your book

okay still working on the map  -)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> You will have your selection of spells Rhun..i would suggest you roleplay it as being a young wizard with a wishlist of spells   to add to your book




That works for me.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2012)

Monday is fine... will finish up my character sheet soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Axel (Feb 1, 2012)

Should finish my character in the next couple of days.  Monday start should be just fine and dandy.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

Axel said:


> Should finish my character in the next couple of days.  Monday start should be just fine and dandy.




Good on ya!


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it looks like you have all 6 slots filled so I would like to be considered for an alternate spot if thats available in case someone drops out.

I was thinking a archery ranger. I could have the CS up quickly if need be also.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2012)

Big Stupid Fighter said:


> Well it looks like you have all 6 slots filled so I would like to be considered for an alternate spot if thats available in case someone drops out.
> 
> I was thinking a archery ranger. I could have the CS up quickly if need be also.





Welcome to the boards, BSF! Looks like you're new around here?


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Looks like you're new around here?




That would be correct sir.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2012)

Oops...posted this response in the wrong thread.


----------



## Axel (Feb 4, 2012)

Background up, ready to e-Roll!  

I thought we were looking for 5-6??  Would mean a vacancy for BSF, right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

yep


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome so theres a spot open? Are you still in need of a martial player or was that a different thread? I'll read through everything again and come up with a background.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

It's Been my expeience that there are never enough Hulking Mentally Challanged Bruiser types  in a party    so welcome Big Stupid Fighter


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 4, 2012)

Just a quick question before I start on my character. What class is Scotley playing? I just don't want to double up on the class. At first glance I'm still leaning towards a cavalier or ranger, with a hawk animal companion since it was common amongst nobles in that era.

And thank you for letting me join the game.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2012)

Big Stupid Fighter said:


> Just a quick question before I start on my character. What class is Scotley playing? I just don't want to double up on the class. At first glance I'm still leaning towards a cavalier or ranger, with a hawk animal companion since it was common amongst nobles in that era.
> 
> And thank you for letting me join the game.




I think the question is which class is Scotley not playing. I'm playing the Battle Herald Prestige class. Which required me to take a level of bard, a level of Cavalier and I choose to focus on straight up fighter. So, I've only taken one level of Cavalier and I expect to focus on Battle Herald for the next several levels. Since I only lightly dipped into Cavalier it won't step on my toes at all for you to go there. I normally pick one or two classes and stick with them so this is something of an experiment for me. I can count the number of prestige classes I've played over the years on one hand. I started with the role and concept and worked backward on classes where ever it took me and it turns out that it took me down a pretty twisted path. 

A little advice since you are new to EN World. JA is ostensibly running a Pathfinder game, but in truth he still plays a sort of seat of the pants/balls out 1e style the way we did back in the 80's with little focus on the rules and more of a focus on 'tell me what you want to do and roll some dice and we'll see what happens'. Something a little closer to the vision EGG had for the game in the early days, IMHO. JA likes players who make things happen. Of course that often means giving us enough rope to hang ourselves. He doesn't hand you an adventure on a silver platter, your character has to take the crumbs he tosses out and figure out what to do with them. He's not afraid to take what we as player give back and run with it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

HMMMM....while  very true....is it a compliment, a complaint or a combination of both ......and please remember BSF..that Scotley sometimes suffers from delusions and fits due to various combinations of adult beverages he consumed while in high school and college...some things should just not be mixed together


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> HMMMM....while  very true....is it a compliment, a complaint or a combination of both ......and please remember BSF..that Scotley sometimes suffers from delusions and fits due to various combinations of adult beverages he consumed while in high school and college...some things should just not be mixed together




My comment were certainly complementary from my perspective, but everyone has a different idea of what D&D should be as evidenced by the wide variety of opinions being bandied about here as 5e approaches. 

I might have had a little too much coffee this morning leading to a bit of a tendency toward grandiosity. 

And hey, pure grain alcohol, sloe gin and Mt. Dew in a Styrofoam big cup with small bits ice from sonic was and still is a perfectly valid combination. Even if the name we had for said drink will not pass the 'Eric's Grandma' standard for posting here at ENWorld. I can tell you it started with 'Pink'. 

Hmmm, Maybe I'll bring PGA and Sloe Gin to LakeCon this year...


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 4, 2012)

So I think I'll roll up a cavalier and get to work on stating him out. Order of the Lion screams at me for this game but I would rather go with Order of the Shield so I think I'll go with it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> HMMMM....while  very true....is it a compliment, a complaint or a combination of both ......and please remember BSF..that Scotley sometimes suffers from delusions and fits due to various combinations of adult beverages he consumed while in high school and college...some things should just not be mixed together




From my experience playing in your games over the last several years, I can wholeheartedly support what our friend Scotley states. Of course, you should take it as a compliment that we all keep coming back for more abuse.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

Point taken Rhun..i think you guys will enjoy this one..i am going to put you into some very intersting and awarkward positions as characters and really make you guys stretch in regards to your characters...having said that if some of the situations go against a personal held belife etc..just send me a note an i will come up with an alternative...ie...as the princes own...your may be pimped out either physically, professionaly...etc depending on what needs to be done....


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> as the princes own...your may be pimped out either physically, professionaly...etc depending on what needs to be done....




I should have played an old hag!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I should have played an old hag!




Naaa, he'd just pimp you out to a troll or something. I hear they go for older women.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Naaa, he'd just pimp you out to a troll or something. I hear they go for older women.




I lived with a troll once. They absolutely do.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

just saying your giving oaths to become his man/woman in word/deed/etc ..and it heart warming to know that your already learning your place in the pecking order


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> just saying your giving oaths to become his man/woman in word/deed/etc ..and it heart warming to know that your already learning your place in the pecking order




I watched The Tudors.


----------



## Axel (Feb 5, 2012)

Na, half-orc witch with a Charisma of 7.  Anyone goes there they'll be special people...

As this is my first JA adventure, thanks for the heads up guys.  Been playing "spot the plotted path" long enough...be good to go back to a "but wtf do we do NOW?" style game.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

ooh my  i am liking Axel and BSF already 

and my world has tons of special people


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> ...ie...as the princes own...your may be pimped out either physically, professionaly...etc depending on what needs to be done....




Glad I'm not playing Catylina in this one 

Also, have updated Character Sheet to include: Traits, Description and Background


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

ummm..ghost...males can be pimped out too ...their are all sorts of lusty noble women out there as well as others who enjoy the company of ment   (wicked laugh)


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 5, 2012)

So after looking over Scotley's character I think he's got the commander type of character so maybe I'll make a 2-handed weapon big stupid fighter. I'll have him up later today.

I'm 100% fine with being pimped out to some noble woman...as long as it is just woman.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

Big Stupid Fighter said:


> I'm 100% fine with being pimped out to some noble woman...as long as it is just woman.




You realize that just because you made this statement, you're now going to be pimped out to the male goblin court jester or something like that, right?


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> You realize that just because you made this statement, you're now going to be pimped out to the male goblin court jester or something like that, right?




Sadly yes...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

Would i do that ?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Would i do that ?




Umm...yes. Yes you would.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

just because your cleric was abused by wookie amazons that one time  does not make me a bad person


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay, a final draft of Henry Northantis Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald is up for your approval. I wrote the history and description to reflect his current status as a 17 year old first level bard with dreams of a warrior future.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> just because your cleric was abused by wookie amazons that one time  does not make me a bad person




Don't forget the unbeatable demon that was the epitome of darkness itself.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2012)

I will see that I get my sheet finished tonight. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

yep thanee hurry up  rhun is really begging for me to be mean to this crew 
cant wait to start


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2012)

Working on it... 

One question, though... we don't get to spend any gold initially, right?

Was mostly wondering because of spells (it would, obviously, be useful to add some extra spells to the spellbook ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

No no extra  gold  your improvised nobles  about to hit the big time and beholden to the princes good graces


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2012)

Rolling for Hit Points and Starting Money.


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 5, 2012)

Are we rolling for starting money? I thought I read somewhere it was 150 gp or something. That may have been you're 'Borderlands' game or am I mistaken?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2012)

I am just assuming so right now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2012)

lets just go with 1000 gp...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> lets just go with 1000 gp...




I will get my PC updated.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 6, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> ummm..ghost...males can be pimped out too ...their are all sorts of lusty noble women out there as well as others who enjoy the company of ment   (wicked laugh)




Yes but Yevas will not mind, Catylina would.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2012)

Only need to write together the description now... rest should be done.

As for background, do we use any specific game world (i.e. Golarion), or just something generic?

And do we have a few names and places and such, where the campaign will take place? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2012)

I still need some feats too, looks like.


----------



## Big Stupid Fighter (Feb 6, 2012)

I've got him on paper so far and working on getting him to the RG page.

*Edit: I've got a very rough draft up ad will polish it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 7, 2012)

Great
KIck off is tomorrow  but you will still have a few days to get things soreted out and finalized


----------



## Axel (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, equipment done. Mostly. I hope? 400gp left over. But I didn't spend on much "standard" gear. Errr...any standard gear.

I took a few scrolls and potions as starting equipment too - hope that's OK. All 1st level stuff (as appropriate for a snotty nosed 17 year old level 1 cleric).

So, are we good to go now?  Mostly, I think...looking at the RG

Also:  I second the call for more background data.  Who is the prince?  Is he old?  Young?  A buffoon, or a schrewd politicker?  Should my PC have known him previously?  Who is the king, for that matter?  Or can we make it up as we go?  Or should I just shut up and wait for the opening post...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 7, 2012)

Background is coming ....be patient ...having to redesign a few things


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Background is coming ....be patient ...having to redesign a few things




I've still got to put finishing touches on my PC, but other than that I'm ready. Take your time.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2012)

Now have equipment for my character. Ready when you are.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2012)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: You should disable smilies in your character post (because of the skill listing). Also... Swimming isn't exactly Wisdom-based. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Axel (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: You should disable smilies in your character post (because of the skill listing). Also... Swimming isn't exactly Wisdom-based.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It is if you take a certain trait!!    Copy/paste error?  

JA:  Thinking on the level 8 leadership feat Declan will accrue...  My original plan was to incorporate his younger brother in as the cohort (perhaps as a Magus?  Certainly some class with martial grunt).  If you've got a good NPC in mind that fits the bill (should be ~level 6) I'd be happy to co-opt all your character generation.  I'm nothing if not bone lazy.    Otherwise, what would you consider acceptable classes/combos for Declan's cohort?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2012)

Axel
i will work on a younger brother magus or something for you


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: You should disable smilies in your character post (because of the skill listing). Also... Swimming isn't exactly Wisdom-based.




He could be wise enough to stay away from the water!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: You should disable smilies in your character post (because of the skill listing). Also... Swimming isn't exactly Wisdom-based.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Curses! That's what I get for borrowing a template without carefully reviewing it. Thanks! I shall fix it post haste.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: You should disable smilies in your character post (because of the skill listing). Also... Swimming isn't exactly Wisdom-based.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Okay, I fixed the smilies issue, but I didn't see where I had Wis associated with Swim. I have it with str with the proper bonus. Unless I screwed up somewhere other than the skill list? I also fixed the code tag so it lines up all nice and neat.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe I looked at the wrong sheet. 

Ah, yeah, I meant Axel. Heh. Sorry for the confusion! And he apparantly has a trait to change the default attribute. All good! 

BTW, you do not need to do that space thing to remove the smilie code. Just go to the advanced editor and check the disable smilies checkbox underneath. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Maybe I looked at the wrong sheet.
> 
> Ah, yeah, I meant Axel. Heh. Sorry for the confusion! And he apparantly has a trait to change the default attribute. All good!
> 
> ...




No worries. Just thought maybe I was losing my mind again. Happens to me pretty regularly. 

Handy tip on the checkbox. I think he's finally ready to go. I also found I had over spent by about 20 gp which I resolved. 

Let's play!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Scotley said:


> No worries. Just thought maybe I was losing my mind again. Happens to me pretty regularly.




I can vouch for this! 


I've still got to put finishing touches on my PC, but assuming we aren't immediately starting out in combat or such, she should be ready to go.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2012)

Like learning some spells? Not a bad idea for a wizard! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Like learning some spells? Not a bad idea for a wizard!




Well, that too. Though when I first posted up my PC, I wasn't sure how JA was going to deal with spells. Since we are going to be jumping from 1st to 7th level rather quickly and all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

And it Begins
Sorry for delay


http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/318184-jas-princes-own.html#post5815505


----------



## Thanee (Feb 12, 2012)

We are all in that park now, waiting for someone to come fetch us and tell us what is next, I suppose?

Are only the PCs there, or anyone else? If so who / how many people are there?

Is it dark already? Because you said "on the night"?



Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2012)

Thannee

The characters need to gather on the green the night before the induction. Think of it as a huge carnval atmopshere


----------



## Thanee (Feb 12, 2012)

Aha, ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for delays, but just as an FYI, I rarely post on weekends. I'll get caught up IC here shortly.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2012)

I've updates Yevas' background to reflect the initial IC post.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope I got it right, that Silverfall is the city (and Car-Ni-Micar the kingdom for that matter; and we are somewhere in the north at a lake). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for the delays in getting the finishing touches put on my PC. I've been really busy the last week. Things should slow down for me after this weekend, though, and I should be able to get everything 100% finished up.


----------



## Axel (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, straight in the balls-to-the-wall Tudors stuff.  Not what I was expecting, but it makes a brilliant change from dungeon grinds.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

I fear we have lost BSF. He joined and posted for a week and then vanished. I think nearly all thirteen of his posts were related to this game.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I fear we have lost BSF. He joined and posted for a week and then vanished. I think nearly all thirteen of his posts were related to this game.




Yes, I've seen this happen frequently here. People join and are all gung-ho about posting and playing and what not, and then they disappear. Fairly common.

What is more unusual are the people that have been around forever, and then disappear without a trace. I mean, I've had more than my fair share of absences over the years, but I've always done my best to at least keep my players and DMs up to date with what is going on.


----------



## Axel (Feb 18, 2012)

It's a big, bad world out there.  All we can do is hope that BSF/whoever goes missing hasn't been in a car accident, stabbed for the wallet, sent on active deployment and shot or any number of evil things that can happen to the human body.

Still, I think we've lost BSF for the foreseeable future too...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

and thus the game continues


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2012)

Will post tomorrow... too tired now to write anything comprehensive. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2012)

So far I have a 100% record on my saving throws; all fails


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> So far I have a 100% record on my saving throws; all fails




That just means you'll have all successes on attack rolls, right? RIGHT?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2012)

Rhun said:


> That just means you'll have all successes on attack rolls, right? RIGHT?




Dice don't like me and it looks like dice rollers have inherited that dislike


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

The dice roller doesn't like any of us this time. Looks like we've racked up 4 fails on the latest roll already.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2012)

Meh...swings and roundabouts.  I've not rolled any natural 20's in nearly a year of PbP.  Except for the two in this game.  More like to roll 1's...lots of 1's...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2012)

Scotley said:


> The dice roller doesn't like any of us this time. Looks like we've racked up 4 fails on the latest roll already.




DC17 for a straight charisma check, with a bunch of PCs that aren't CHA-based classes? I'm not surprised by four failures.


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2012)

This may sound like special pleading and begging, but here goes...

Now that I've got the "feel" of my character better (sounds slightly creepy, I know) I'd like to shift one of Declan's feats and a few skill points around.  I think he should know stuff he doesn't, basically.  I'll come back with a list (probably on the weekend) if y'all don't mind.  Call me an old grognard if you like, but I don't think a player really "gets" a character until they've played them through a few sessions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, I totally agree, that is one of the disadvantages on online.starting at higher levels..feel free to shift a few...as can everyone else


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2012)

While I am all for moving things around so that your player best fits how you want them to be, I kind of disagree on the reasoning. At least, when I build a character, even at higher level, I have a firm idea of precisely how that character is going to be, their abilities, and what they know.


----------



## Axel (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, fair enough Rhun.    My PC crunch-fu is pretty weak though.  I spend far more time dreaming up backgrounds, personalities and such than I do crunching through skill points and feat combos.  Sadly, as a result, my characters only occasionally do what I want them to do.  

Proposed changes:
5th level feat.  Toppling spell (pointless for Clerics...) changed to Silent spell

Take 2 ranks from Knowledge (Arcana).  Put 1 rank into Swin and 1 rank into Appraise


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds minor enought


----------



## Axel (Apr 15, 2012)

Done.  And thanks again.  

BTW, never ever would've guessed the king would be running a How To Host a Murder party.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2012)

one of the rules of investigation,..see who knows what etc..a


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2012)

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION]. Now that we have been playing a bit, I have been thinking where Yevas' family fits into the scheme of things. So I have written a supplemental to his background. Can you have a look over it and tell me if it fits into the setting.

[sblock=Background Supplemental]Although Nials Rees always refers to his job as the "King's Spy Master". He is, like his ancestors, actually head of the Car-Ni-Micar Secret Service. This is a Civil Service position, with the head reporting to the Royal Master of Arms, rather than a being an household position. Nials has always felt that his family has given its all to the kingdom and feels that they should be rewarded by his position being made the actual King's spy master. He lobbied fiercely during the recruitment 10 years ago but was unsuccessful. This time he was lobbying again, only not for himself, as he is now too old, but for one of his two eldest sons. Both of whom are able administrators and either one is more than skilled enough to take over the family business. Thus Nials was devastated when his offensive was rejected. To add insult to injury his youngest son was selected. Nials considers Yevas frivolous. Although he is an able field agent, he has zero aptitude as an administrator and is incapable of taking over the family business. Yevas of course has no interest in so doing.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2012)

Ghost  -  a bit of a stretch but i like it


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2012)

The king didn't answer the questions asked upon his request, BTW. 

- were there dead people in the pavillons?
- was everyone who was on the stage toasting still alive?
- what exactly is our position in the household now?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2012)

> Everyone
> The task is kinda simple but really really complex..you must distill your charcters essence as it is symbolised by one single object.




Simple!?   

I really have no idea currently. 

Should it be a mundane object?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

It could be a mundan object, a living animal, a palnt, a thing of magic...




Dont stress to much..just use your imagination


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2012)

Does a magic item have to a published MI or can we give our imagination free range?

I have an idea but it involves a combination of two wondrous items.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Use your imignation


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2013)

Bumping so I can find this for reference. Henry is in post #39


----------

